# I've had my AMH Result Through



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I went and had an AMH blodd test done at TPL yesterday, so expect my results tomorrow - somewhat in trepidation!  Not sure what I'm going to feel / do if they are bad  

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Tamsin,

I just wondered if you had had the results of your test and how it went?

Hope you are having a nice wekend
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Coco,

Thanks for asking
Can you believe I am still waiting for them!
The lab claims they had machine breakdowns and lack of resourse so there has been a delay in sending them out!
I am not a happy bunny at all - the whole point of going private is to get a fast turnaround!
Fingers crossed they'll arrive tomorrow!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

That's not great is it - they charge you a premium and then keep you waiting!

Well, have my fingers crossed for a good result for you 

Take care
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Coco / All,

I finally got my AMH result through today. It is *6.2* pmol/l

From the refs thery use, it puts me at Low Fertility - scale is 2.2 - 15.7 pmol/l 

Is this bad? Does this mean that IVF is out for me (using my own eggs?).

Any help appreciated

Tamsin
x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Tamsin.. NNOOOOOO it doesnt mean the IVF is out of the question with your own eggs... Although I have never had the test done myself (not brave enough!) 6.2 is fine for IVF, yes ok so you more then likely wouldnt get 20 eggs! But on the right dose of stims it will be fine. My darling Cousin had her AMH done and it came back at 0.1.... And thats low! She responded to 450iu and got 3 eggs! 

I am sure lots of other ladies will put your mind at rest!
So hun are you thinking about IVF? 

Natalie xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Nat,

Thanks!  Well no, not anytime soon, coz BMI is still too high, but I'm just trying to mentally prepare myself for whether we are at the end of the road or not - we will still carry on TTC Naturally, but I also wonder whether we are flogging a dead horse there, so to speak - wondering whether I should get FSH / LH re-checked?

Tams
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Tamsin.... The thing with FSH I have read from ladies on FF having normal/low FSH of about 5, and have low AMH. Not to sure how it works to be honest... But I am sure your GP will help, I think the AMH is more telling to your actual fertility. Where did you go hun?? 

I am totally sure that ttc isnt 'flogging a dead horse'... Never give up hun, I have seen miracles so many times on FF! 

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Nat - I went along to The Doctor Labarotory in Wimpole St, (near Harley St) to get it done.
I agree that AMH is supposed to be a better indicator than FSH / LH - last one I had done almost 2 yrs ago was FSH 5.8 / LH: 3.8, so suspect FSH is now higher. So looks like it's continue with TTC Naturaly - just frustrating not knowing why we can't fall PG again


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Tamsin

I don't think your AMH is particularly low, especially for your age (I am a year older than you so not being rude!). Mine is 2.3, as you can see - it went down by over half in 5 months and I was worried sick. However, the consultant at my hospital (Lister) didn't seem to be too worried, so I am trying to be positive!  I really think yours is quite good, so please try not to worry (very easy to say, I know) x

It is soooo frustrating not being able to conceive when you want to.  I spent months not quite believing that every month it hadn't worked - why?!  I still feel really sad about it but I am trying to be positive for this treatment.  I really hope things work out for you, sending you a big hug  

Coco
x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Dont have any useful advice for you, just glad you got a result back at least it gives you something to work with.

I do agree with Nat though, never give up, there is always people on FF announcing their miracles!  

Whatever you decide know we are all here to support you  After all you've been there for me!

xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree justcontinue losing that weight. Plus tring naturally. Have you a clear blue fertity montor?


----------

